# Screen Flicker Issue?



## yutsoku (Jun 15, 2011)

So, randomly when typing (even times when not typing, like when in my notification bar) in both google talk, and text message... I get a screen flickering, looks like light blue/white maybe even a greenish blue... like lightning. I thought it might be a bad OLED panel but I started searching around google and it seems to be pretty prevalent. Everyone I've seen with this issue is running stock, but I'm running AOSP...Seems to be doing it in:

Lockscreen
Notification
Gtalk
SMS
Youtube

Does anyone know if this is a software/hardware issue? Think I should get a replacement device? It's a quite annoying issue.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I've had that issue only when running aosp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I've only seen it reported by people running AOSP, and it seems pretty common

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

AFAIK AOSP only.

BTW:

Settings -> Developer Options -> Disable HW overlays. Should resolve your issue. Have to check on each reboot if you restart the device.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> AFAIK AOSP only.
> 
> BTW:
> 
> Settings -> Developer Options -> Disable HW overlays. Should resolve your issue. Have to check on each reboot if you restart the device.


The Goose is correct. A bug that's being worked on. Progress has been made over the past week but I don't think it's yet been 100% fixed.


----------

